# Free Alcohol!



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

That got your attention didn't it!! Just heard on the news that a barge on the Ohio River just below Cincinnati is leaking alcohol, yes....*alcohol*. Coast Guard on scene and a "patch" has been put on the leak. Hmmmm...wonder if any fish got drunk, might make em' easier to catch! I know, not a funny story but couldn't resist putting that little bit of humor in there!!


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

Maybe the alcohol will kill some of the bacteria in that river ahahah


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I just wish the report would've been more specific. I'm sure we'll get more info later. I mean, just what kind of alcohol do you carry on a barge? Really curious!


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm sure it's not alcohol that we drink...It's probably ethyl alcohol...not good!


----------



## WiseEyes (Apr 7, 2010)

From my experience General, grain alcohol should never be used to try to beat any diseases or bacterial infections


----------



## WiseEyes (Apr 7, 2010)

No, I would imagine that it is ethanol which is infact what we drink and power our vehicles with. All gasoline now is permitted to contain something like 5 percent ethanol or something like that.


----------

